# Do you look...



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you look deep into your spouse's eyes when you have sex?

My husband has always looked right at me. It is unsettling, but I know that he just wants to connect with me and see my reactions. I just feel self conscious for some reason, even though I have no issues with being naked.:smthumbup:

My eyes are usually closed or watching Mr.G's hips as he thrusts. As soon as I look up or open my eyes; I got those piercing blues carefully studying my face. We have discussed this and my husband says: "I don't know why you have an issue with being stared at. I want to look at my wife because she is beautiful and I love her. What's wrong with that?" Nothing at all, I am the one with intimacy (not the sexual kind) issues.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Not all the time, but sometimes. I don't usually have my eyes closed, though... I'll be looking at her or us or something. 

C


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

When we are intimate, I stare straight at him - sometimes he looks at me, sometimes his eyes are closed.

I'm like Mr. G - I like to see reactions and what his face is expressing.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE staring straight in her eyes. She's always beautiful...but, never more so than at that very moment.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

He likes it better having doggy style so he doesn't have to look at my face.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Normally no but as I'm losing some of my inhibitions I find I am looking more. He on the other hand looks away or his eyes are closed.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Craggy456 said:


> He likes it better having doggy style so he doesn't have to look at my face.


Heh...I hope this is a joke.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> Normally no but as I'm losing some of my inhibitions I find I am looking more. He on the other hand looks away or his eyes are closed.


Strangely enough, I am not inhibited in any other way. I'm always glad to hear that a woman is letting herself enjoy sex more!


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes. Constant eye contact. It's very intense.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> Strangely enough, I am not inhibited in any other way. I'm always glad to hear that a woman is letting herself enjoy sex more!


I've always enjoyed it I've just never shown it. Good girl syndrome...


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

I tend to close my eyes and so does she. But sometimes I open mine and find her staring at my face studying me. It gives me a big rush.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I am very farsighted. That close up it's all a blurr.


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I mean why fake it? Anything less than 18" away I need glasses. Seriously though I would rather our mouths were all over each other's bodies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Anything less than 18" away I need glasses.


This is a very good point actually. My H wears glasses so maybe I should be less worried about what I look like because he probably can't see me all that clear anyway. I'll have to check this out. I wonder how bad his eyes really are...


----------



## jmbr (Apr 25, 2011)

I am near sighted, so when I'm without glasses or contacts, I get in real close to her face, just to see precisely her face without the blur. I pretend I'm just gonna kiss her. I'd never admit it's to take a mental snapshot, for when I reach back again.


On the plus side, when She complains about celulite or some other, I never lie, I never quite see the problem, She looks perfect to my eyes. Literally.


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, frankly she has a glass eye and I can never remember which one it is so I just make sure the lights are off.













Just funning you guys! :lol:
She always seems to want the lights out. Hmm, I wonder what that means?


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> Heh...I hope this is a joke.


Unfortunately, no joke


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Whatshisname said:


> She always seems to want the lights out. Hmm, I wonder what that means?


For me it was easier to O with the lights off. And I like it with a fan on as white noise. Now that I'm older and less inhibited I can do it with the lights on. Still like the fan though. It helps me shut off my 90 mile an hour brain - I think too much.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

magnoliagal -- I LOVE the white noise too. We run a fan every night.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Have sex in a public restroom with those air dryers.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Have sex in a public restroom with those air dryers.


Ew...with 3 young children I'm quite sick of public restrooms.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

In lieu of a fan how about some soft music or even nature sounds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> In lieu of a fan how about some soft music or even nature sounds
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For sex or to sleep?


----------



## KayCee (Apr 29, 2011)

Sometimes i look into my H's eyes, but usually its too intense for me that way. I often close my eyes or look at body parts. He tries to look into my eyes more often, and sometimes tells me to look into his.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> For sex or to sleep?


Either
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

David Schnarch, in Passionate Marriage, suggests eyes-open orgasms. I'm not ready for that. The 30-second hugs he recommends, however, are awesome!

My H used to have sex with his eyes closed. I once rode him and asked him to touch my breasts, as a way to get him to open his eyes. Little did I know he has radar on his hands - he could find my breasts with his eyes closed!

So then I had to come right out and ask him to open his eyes, and now he does. But it is sometimes awkward for me. I am trying to get used to it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband look into each others eyes sometimes, alot when I am on top, and also we have our eyes shut. We have both cried during an orgasm together, his tears dripping in my face -we were just so caught up in the pleasure and emotion. Ain't nothing in life this vulnerable and beautifully consuming, I would even call it "spiritual".


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Me & my husband look into each others eyes sometimes, alot when I am on top, and also we have our eyes shut. We have both cried during an orgasm together, his tears dripping in my face -we were just so caught up in the pleasure and emotion. Ain't nothing in life this vulnerable and beautifully consuming, I would even call it "spiritual".


How lovely for both of you! I have wept from having too many orgasms. Constant coming is exhausting and overwhelming at times. Must be the hormones flooding my brain.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs.G said:


> How lovely for both of you! I have wept from having too many orgasms. Constant coming is exhausting and overwhelming at times. Must be the hormones flooding my brain.


I am personally confused by this whole multiple orgasm thing, I have only once in my life had 2 , and the second was of less intensity as the 1st. I have never been a multiple orgasmic woman. Foreign to me. 

The closest thing I can relate to what you just described, Mrs G, is when we have not had it in DAYS or we are exceptionally sensitively excited and every touch/pump/movement feels like pure Heaven, also feeling on the verge of the glorious rapture together. Feeling SO gooood you just don't want it to end. 

What I described most happens when we are doing it "Slow" & sensual - so there is nothing exhausting about it at all. 

I am assuming this is NOT what you are calling multiple orgasms ? 

From reading about MEN & multiple orgasms, It sounds like my husband does this -often has "spasms" -he is so close, I can feel them and if he does Not stop, he is going to BLOW. So he waits a so many seconds, then he starts again, maybe another spasm, but he holds out for me to get "mine". 

As for me, when I GO, I am DONE! I can let him keep pumping, but it is almost numbing after that. And hormonally speaking, prolactin rushes in to cause this effect, this is normal so I am lost about this multiple orgasm thing.

What do you mean Mrs G- you have multiple big O's ?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

this goes right along with the lights on thread.
why have the lights on if you close your eyes?
i love the watching thing.
my she orgasms with her eyes open and it is a very intense look she gets. i LOVE watching that.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am personally confused by this whole multiple orgasm thing, I have only once in my life had 2 , and the second was of less intensity as the 1st. I have never been a multiple orgasmic woman. Foreign to me.
> 
> The closest thing I can relate to what you just described, Mrs G, is when we have not had it in DAYS or we are exceptionally sensitively excited and every touch/pump/movement feels like pure Heaven, also feeling on the verge of the glorious rapture together. Feeling SO gooood you just don't want it to end.
> 
> ...


 I mean this: In a typical 30 mins sex session, I usually have at least 3 orgasms from intercourse. I am blessed to be a highly orgasmic woman; we are uncommon. They usually happen withing 10mins of each other, just like they did today. :smthumbup: I fell asleep after sex like I always do.

If we are having a longer session (45 mins-1 hour), I can come nearly six times. By the fifth one, I am bursting into happy tears while we are both sweating. 

Some women can have multiple O's from clitoral stimulation. Has that happened to you SA? 

I also have the ability to spray. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs.G said:


> Some women can have multiple O's from clitoral stimulation. Has that happened to you SA?
> 
> I also have the ability to spray. :smthumbup:


No multiple ability for me, neither way. Nope. Must be nice! I can see why these wome would want ALOT of sex- with that ability! Many times I wish we "could" do it again afterwards, but the feeling just isn't there anymore. Only 2 times in my life that I can recall I had a 2nd within an hour of the 1st. One of those times was with him, then he went to sleep , then I got aroused again by some porn & took care of it myself. That was when I was Flying sexually up in the clouds. I have come down back to earth since that crazy time. 

Never sprayed. Another thing I don't understand. We caught a scene of that in porn one time. WOW, she sprayed ALOT-we're talking like 5 seconds worth, good thing it was outside, she would have drenched the bed, never seen anything like that in our life, and likely never will again. Fasinating what a female body can do.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I would but she likes the lights off!!!
LOL


----------

